

Mob Wars Creator Puts A Hit Out On Zynga, Sues For Copyright Infringement - teej
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/14/mob-wars-creator-sues-zynga-for-copyright-infringement/#

======
teej
I felt it appropriate to post this followup to the Mob Wars lawsuit a month
ago (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=415574>) where I adamantly stated
this exact thing wouldn't happen
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=416037>). I was wrong.

